
Printable terrestrial globe - a1455a
https://a1455a.wordpress.com/2019/01/11/printable-globe/
======
lhorie
Last year I tried to do something similar w/ just printing out a dymaxion map
into a single sheet of paper, as an art/STEM project for the kids.

It turned out that cutting flaps needed some planning - we ended up with
several edges that had overlapping flaps, and flaps of irregular sizes (due to
the edges of the paper sheet).

Another problem was that it was very flimsy and it was hard to fix the
assembled globe if it got dented (because we were gluing the globe together,
and because small kids).

This one looks much sturdier and it seems like it might be able to hold itself
together without gluing the entire thing shut. Pretty nice!

